# Who Would Win....?



## Mighty Sam (Mar 15, 2002)

i am kinda new and all, and was wondering who would win, hipitheticly, between the best armies ME has to offer: Men, orcs goblins and trolls, dwarves, elves, and hobbits<--- jk


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 16, 2002)

how many people in each army and where would they fight?

you would have to know these type of things.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 16, 2002)

Well #s don't alwese matter. It is determined by strengh. Like Trolls could have fewer # then elves because they are bigger and dummer. They will hit anything that moves. Men would need to have more then orcs because orcs are biiger and dummer and will killl everything (even themselves) they see. 

But I think that Dragons would win over all. Unless you know their soft spot they are unkillable.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hey, aren't you forgetting Ents?


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 16, 2002)

But Dragons can breath fire and Burn all the ents. this would be a VERY mean thing to do though.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 16, 2002)

You must admit the smell of burning apple-wood is delightful...


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 16, 2002)

thats what im saying you need to know how many. if there is the same number it would be how strong they are. so LILLYAUNDRA you say that im wrong but your on my side? you dont make much sense.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm on the dragons side. Because # does not count!! It is how strong you are.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 17, 2002)

sorry about this post, my computer messed up and i am editing this right now becase it is a repeat of what i say below


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 17, 2002)

THATS WHAT IM SAYING!

if there is dragons and orcs fighting who would win? the dragon becase he is stronger.


if there is ONE dragon and 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999 orcs who would win?


----------



## Khamul (Mar 17, 2002)

The more that there are, the more the Dragon can swing his tail and kill or sit on and squish (delightful) many, many orcs.....


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 17, 2002)

As usual Drygo is seems to be keenly attuned to the little
pleasures in a dragon's life.A dragon in a killing frenzy is
an awesome sight to behold!!


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 18, 2002)

when was the last time you seen a dragon killing frenzy?


----------



## Clutter (Mar 27, 2002)

*Dragons*



> when was the last time you seen a dragon killing frenzy?



Ever played a game called Dragons Gate? 

www.dragons-gate.com (i think the site is being update right now though) 

you can try

www.mythic-realms.com but thats just the account sign up page, not the games website.


shamless plug  




Little Drag-al Clutter


----------



## Khamul (Mar 27, 2002)

Well...no I havent.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Mar 30, 2002)

I agree with Dundorer, it matters how many there are. Cause if you have as many orcs as he said all shooting at the dragon (or charging it if it were to come one the ground), you'r telling me that not one arrow or sword would find its mark among all that (even if they dont know where it is), that i find hard to believe.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 30, 2002)

remember that if you don't know a dragons weak spot the they are virtually un touchable!!


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Apr 1, 2002)

But with all the hail of arrows from (as i said) the number of orcs he was talking about, your trying to tell me not one would find it, even accidentally, i just can't believe that not one would find its mark.


----------



## Heruhim (Apr 2, 2002)

Although dragons are tough, they do have a soft spot and it takes only on single being to destroy them(Bard, Túrin). By the way, if they are so strong, how come there are none by the end of the third age? Why were they just sidekicks in the destruction of Gondolin?

Nay, I'd trust strategy best than numbers, and you can't count on strategy with orcs. Given that, even an army of dwarves might have a shot at it.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 2, 2002)

There sure is a lot of talk about dragons on this thread, but a dragon wasn't listed as one of the choices. It's hard to say who would win. War is so much more than just brute strength. Strategy is the key. I would say men or elves would be your best bet. Orc, goblins, and trolls aren't very bright and wouldn't have a very good strategy. Hobbits would run from the fight. Dwarves are sturdy folk, but it would have to be a battle over gold.


----------



## Cian (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Heruhim _
> By the way, if they are so strong, how come there are none by the end of the third age?



Dragons were still around though, they had not ended according to JRRT (see thread "Smaug the Last?" in _The Hobbit_ forum for JRRTs remarks to this).


----------



## Cian (Apr 2, 2002)

_Give me the Noldor! Bright swords and flame-eyes!_

:breathe Cian, breathe: whirls broadsword in wild arcs, disposing innocent lamps and scattering several feline onlookers:



> "He was [Sauron], of course, operating on a smaller scale, and he had no enemies so great or so fell as were the Noldor in their might in the Elder Days." JRRT MR
> 
> In that time the Noldor walked still in the Hither Lands, mightiest and fairest of the Children of the World, ..." JRRT



Of course, the Edain of old and some huge Númenóreans were no pushovers either :ahem:


----------



## Tarien (Apr 4, 2002)

Elves are better with their weapons than _any_ other race. Better tactics too. So they would win. My own kin being the best, of course (read my sig).


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 12, 2003)

The Noldor may be the greatest of the Children of Iluvatar but I think they would be routed by an army of all the Maiar, both good and evil fighting together.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 14, 2003)

> be routed by an army of all the Maiar



this is a very good point, however the elves may have been able to prevail because there were so many more of them, but then again the Maiar might because well they are Maiar, ahhhhhh who knows.


----------

